# Steubenville open!



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Just to let everyone know, there will be an open tournament on the Ohio river out of steubenville this Sunday July 28 to benefit the family of Charlie Vantilburg, who passed away earlier this month. Charlie was a regular at the Thursday night tournaments and most opens on the river. Entry is $60 and $5 for big bass with an 80% payback. (100% on big bass). 6:30-2:30. Hope to see everyone there.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Is this going to be out of the city ramp? Could someone post an address for the Garmin?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes it's at the Steubenville marina. Can't help you with an address but its right on route 7 at the concrete plant. Under route 22 bridge that crosses the river


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I believe D.W. Dickey and sons shows up on the gps. That's the concrete plant at the entrance.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Plan to make the trip down about 1.5 hours from Ravenna. Like fishing when you know donations go to good cause. See you all about 5:30 Sunday.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

South on 7 after you pass the Toronto exits you will come to a red light. After that light get in the left lane. The next light go straight thru it and make a left. Cross the tracks make a left. Go back under the bridge and bare right over the hill. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

If anyone needs help getting in to the ramp please call me I'll get you some help. (740)424-4104. That's my cell I will have it with me. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Results???


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll let rivergetter answer that one....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

22 boats with 19 or 20 limits. First was 11.01 second place 11.00 third place 10.?? And third place also had big bass at 3.65. There was three fish over 3lbs weighted in. The average bag was 7 to 9 lbs. very nice event all together. I'll admitt I was just as surprised as everyone else that they blasted off instead of a number release. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Rivergetter said:


> 22 boats with 19 or 20 limits. First was 11.01 second place 11.00 third place 10.?? And third place also had big bass at 3.65. There was three fish over 3lbs weighted in. The average bag was 7 to 9 lbs. very nice event all together. I'll admitt I was just as surprised as everyone else that they blasted off instead of a number release.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Your not going to tell us who won? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I 'm going to go ahead and say that it sucked getting beat by .01 but we had a great time and it was for a great cause. Could this be an annual event? The guy that fished with me said it was the best day he had ever had on the river.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

That was close and I'm glad I had somebody else call those two weights. I thought they called my weight at 11.10. So when yours came up close I was just being cautious. I didn't realize it was that close. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

